# Kai 4 weeks out striated and bearded



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dat symmetry,what are your thaughts? can he take phil?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I can't get over the thickness of this guy. His legs literally amaze me.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Nah cos he screwed a grapefruit


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> Nah cos he screwed a grapefruit


I wish my wang was that big though


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Smoog said:


> I wish my wang was that big though


Ha I've not seen that far, big lad then?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> Ha I've not seen that far, big lad then?


Liar :lol:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks amazing there

Very full and cut to ****. His back is immense.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

looks rearly good ,but the test will be when there all lined up on stage in a few weeks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looks immense


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

he does look really good but my money is on phil still, he has a more flowing physique where as kai is so big he can tend to look blocky although he seems to be overcoming that look in the last few years.

definitely the top 2 in the world imo


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

What an absolute demon!


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> he does look really good but my money is on phil still, he has a more flowing physique where as kai is so big he can tend to look blocky although he seems to be overcoming that look in the last few years.
> 
> definitely the top 2 in the world imo


Yea I know what you mean, he came in lighter last year I think heil be doin the same again this year


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

He should have won last year in my opinion

On pre judging day he looked better than Phil Heath


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Jay is keeping his physique under wraps on facebook etc at the moment but from what I can tell he is going to be coming in huge, traps anyone?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mrwalker said:


> View attachment 134975
> Dat symmetry,what are your thaughts? can he take phil?


looks really cut..must be from all the shagging of Grapefruits


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

Big Ramy 4 weeks out mans a pure monster


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


>


haha


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

barsnack said:


> looks really cut..must be from all the shagging of Grapefruits


You might be able to cut whist shagging if you could last longer then 30secs.. :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

just-that-ek said:


> You might be able to cut whist shagging if you could last longer then 30secs.. :lol:


sorry, but your girlfriend always throws me out cause she thinks you'll come home early


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

@barsnack Ohhh the girlfriend joke, your girlfriend...oh wait


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

just-that-ek said:


> @barsnack Ohhh the girlfriend joke, your girlfriend...oh wait


nothing wrong with being lonely, sat on my own on a weekend, no1 to cry with while watching the Notebook and no1 at the other end of my spaghetti when I slurp it up..nothing wrong with it at all


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Mrwalker said:


> View attachment 134979
> 
> 
> Big Ramy 4 weeks out mans a pure monster


now he's got some legs on him!


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Really shows the intellegence and interest people have in training, when they see a physique like that and all they can talk about is a Grapefruit!

****w1ts!! Just cus you are born to be losers, dont try to bring those who have amazing dedication down.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

as much as I like Kai and want him to win I to think its going to be Phil theres just something about Phil's physic


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

barsnack said:


> nothing wrong with being lonely, sat on my own on a weekend, no1 to cry with while watching the Notebook and no1 at the other end of my spaghetti when I slurp it up..nothing wrong with it at all


Haha sometimes I think I'd rather prefer that!

Went is part 6 coming out btw?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Really shows the intellegence and interest people have in training, when they see a physique like that and all they can talk about is a Grapefruit!
> 
> ****w1ts!! Just cus you are born to be losers, dont try to bring those who have amazing dedication down.


Sounds like someone has a bit of a grapefruit crush them-self :wink:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Totally agree. Kai is an awesome bodybuilder, lot of respect for the guy. Every single post though someone comes up with a grapefruit joke (and they always tend to me the same one)


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

hometrainer said:


> looks rearly good ,but the test will be when there all lined up on stage in a few weeks


oh..........you don't say? :lol:


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> now he's got some legs on him!


I know looks like a tumor growing out of his quad


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Totally agree. Kai is an awesome bodybuilder, lot of respect for the guy. Every single post though someone comes up with a grapefruit joke (and they always tend to me the same one)


And this is why he won't win the O. Nobody has forgotten about it now, so imagine saying mr O fvcked a grape fruit and then being able to see photos of it? The powers that be don't want or need that kind of publicity for bodybuilding. Kai fvcked up imo


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Really shows the intellegence and interest people have in training, when they see a physique like that and all they can talk about is a Grapefruit!
> 
> ****w1ts!! Just cus you are born to be losers, dont try to bring those who have amazing dedication down.


 :whistling:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Really shows the intellegence and interest people have in training, when they see a physique like that and all they can talk about is a Grapefruit!
> 
> ****w1ts!! Just cus you are born to be losers, dont try to bring those who have amazing dedication down.


a lot of it's about politics and what goes on behind the scenes and the fact is that a bloke who fcuked a grapefruit on camera is never gonna be allowed to win mr olympia


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> And this is why he won't win the O. Nobody has forgotten about it now, so imagine saying mr O fvcked a grape fruit and then being able to see photos of it? The powers that be don't want or need that kind of publicity for bodybuilding. Kai fvcked up imo


yeah but to be fair we've all fcuked some kind of foodstuff at one point or another

who here hasn't stuck their d1ck in a wrapped up pizza slice or dipped their balls in a bowl of baked beans

if we knew that one day we'd be challenging for the mr olympia title then we probably wouldn't have done it


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

ohno said:


> yeah but to be fair we've all fcuked some kind of foodstuff at one point or another
> 
> who here hasn't stuck their d1ck in a wrapped up pizza slice or dipped their balls in a bowl of baked beans
> 
> if we knew that one day we'd be challenging for the mr olympia title then we probably wouldn't have done it


Brilliant :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Really shows the intellegence and interest people have in training, when they see a physique like that and all they can talk about is a Grapefruit!
> 
> ****w1ts!! Just cus you are born to be losers, dont try to bring those who have amazing dedication down.


 :lol:

Wonderful


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

resten said:


> :lol:
> 
> Wonderful


Reminds me of this :laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Guy looks awesome. Beard looks awesome.

Who really gives a fcuk about the past !!

You telling me the cutlers dorians and heaths have never done anything wrong ?? Its all balls. If he is better thsn everyone else on the day he will win end of..

And if i could earn some money on the side fingering a grapefruit with my dingaling then sign me up. In fact get me a fcukin fruitbowl so i can have a orgy...


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Still think phils gonna get it. Phils physique is more pleasing to the eye than Kai's is in my opinion.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Guy looks awesome. Beard looks awesome.
> 
> *Who really gives a fcuk about the past !! *
> 
> ...


The judges


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If the Dalai Lama got caught sticking his nob in fruit on cam this is what he'll get remembered for lol

Doesn't matter who you are or what job you do


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

resten said:


> The judges


Dont talk blollocks the judges dont give a toss..


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Dont talk blollocks the judges dont give a toss..


Then he'd have won before


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

2004mark said:


> If the Dalai Lama got caught sticking his nob in fruit on cam this is what he'll get remembered for lol
> 
> Doesn't matter who you are or what job you do


Agreed bro. But that dont mean he cant win the O .. Arnie has sexually harassed tons of qomen he still does ok .. Tiger woods has spanked some whores but he still rich famous and sponsored.. It really makes not much difference ..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

resten said:


> Then he'd have won before


Apparently he just wasnt quite good enough bro x


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Apparently he just wasnt quite good enough bro x


Ah well, frankly we'll never know. It'll all be theoretical


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Agreed bro. But that dont mean he cant win the O .. Arnie has sexually harassed tons of qomen he still does ok .. Tiger woods has spanked some whores but he still rich famous and sponsored.. It really makes not much difference ..


Totally agree too mate.

I've a friend who had a ladyboy send a picture of her and him (in a compromising situation) to everyone on his Facebook (inc family lol). I personally couldn't give a ****... but will still rip him for it until the day he dies :lol: Just one of them things.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

resten said:


> Ah well, frankly we'll never know. It'll all be theoretical


Yes mate and all down to the judges actual preference on the day ;-)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Totally agree too mate.
> 
> I've a friend who had a ladyboy send a picture of her and him (in a compromising situation) to everyone on his Facebook (inc family lol). I personally couldn't give a ****... but will still rip him for it until the day he dies :lol: Just one of them things.


And thats what a good friend should do lol..


----------



## iDare (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a feeling the politics will play a HUGE part in this and Jay Cutler will get some "magical comeback" type win...Cvnts


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Totally agree too mate.
> 
> I've a friend who had a ladyboy send a picture of her and him (in a compromising situation) to everyone on his Facebook (inc family lol). I personally couldn't give a ****... but will still rip him for it until the day he dies :lol: Just one of them things.


That is hilarious lol Will haunt him for the rest of his life no doubt!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ohno said:


> yeah but to be fair we've all fcuked some kind of foodstuff at one point or another
> 
> who here hasn't stuck their d1ck in a wrapped up pizza slice or dipped their balls in a bowl of baked beans
> 
> if we knew that one day we'd be challenging for the mr olympia title then we probably wouldn't have done it


I still would of


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

kai got a worthy 2nd at last years olympia and it was the best hes looked. im a huge fan of his but all these jokers that make these politics excuses for him not winning must have sh!t in their eyes. Heaths been bigger and looked better


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


>


----------

